# Mac OS X 10.4.8 Released



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Apple released the next maintenance revision of Mac OS X, 10.4.8.



PowerPC Update said:


> The 10.4.8 Update is recommended for all users and includes general operating system fixes, as well as specific fixes for the following applications and technologies:
> 
> - connecting to wireless networks using the EAP-FAST protocol
> - Apple USB modem reliability
> ...



Just installing it now... Will post if hell is unleashed.

Edit: More detailed info:


> What's included?
> 
> This update offers many improvements, including the following, which apply to both Intel- and Power-PC-based Macs unless otherwise noted:
> 
> ...


John


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Thanks for the notice! Will download it and install it later tonight after work.


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

Aww man... 

No iSync update. Boo.

Let us know how it goes.

Quite the update: 8 in total.

H!


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I'm gonna wait a few days. Go ahead, you guinea pigs you.


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

gonna d/l it and guinea pig myself too.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Well, just installed. Nothing obvious jumped out at me. A few things though - login seemed snappier, and login apps loaded faster. Could just be an illusion though....


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Installed for me as well - no issues. Like John, things seem to 'go' faster.


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Took forever to turn on! And now there is a black rectangle around my mouse, that I can't get rid of.


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Restarted again, and it helped, faster, but the black rectangle is still there! Anyone know how to get rid of it?


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

Knew they'd have to release this before Aperture 1.5 because the RAW support comes from the OS not the Programs.


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

Ohenri said:


> Aww man...
> 
> No iSync update. Boo.
> 
> H!


 I know. Royal pain... Anyway hacked my way around the lack of Nok73 support. Works well.


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

capitalK said:


> Knew they'd have to release this before Aperture 1.5 because the RAW support comes from the OS not the Programs.


I'm sure there are other reasons... All very mysterious at the moment. Only a very small subset of cameras had RAW support added in 10.4.8 that wasn't available in 10.4.7.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

10.4.8 so far so good on my iBook G4 1.0 Ghz


----------



## 20DDan (May 2, 2005)

K I just installed it on my Pismo... so far I see no difference... Maybe once I restart again I'll notice if it's speed up at all... as you guy's said... it may just be an illusion that everything is faster since I've been waiting for this update for ages ever since I heard of it's rumour. I really do hope it gives me a speed boost.


----------



## since84 (Jan 9, 2002)

Updated this afternoon. So far, no apparent difference from 10.4.7


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

jicon said:


> I'm sure there are other reasons... All very mysterious at the moment. Only a very small subset of cameras had RAW support added in 10.4.8 that wasn't available in 10.4.7.


Oh I'm sure there are other reasons too but when it was announced they were adding additional RAW support I knew there'd have to be an OS update first, just like with Aperture 1.1

I've heard a few issues with Aperture 1.5, like it uses up a lot of processing power. I think it's just while it updates thumbs though.

I'm going to wait a day or two before installing the Aperture update but I've already started the OS update.


----------



## Apple101 (Jan 22, 2006)

Has anyone noticed a difference in Rosetta performance? If so then I may consider installing Microsoft Office 2004 Student and Teacher.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

My MBP did a double restart after installation. First start took four minutes after the startup chime, then the second chime and only about one minute. All seems well and it appears to be faster.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

audiodan said:


> Restarted again, and it helped, faster, but the black rectangle is still there! Anyone know how to get rid of it?


http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=667997


----------



## iMan (Feb 22, 2005)

jicon said:


> I'm sure there are other reasons... All very mysterious at the moment. Only a very small subset of cameras had RAW support added in 10.4.8 that wasn't available in 10.4.7.


What cameras received RAW support? Is there a list. My digital rebel XTi still does not have RAW support, but it will come in time I am sure.


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks a ton!


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

iMan said:


> What cameras received RAW support? Is there a list. My digital rebel XTi still does not have RAW support, but it will come in time I am sure.



From the Apple site provided in the first message on this thread: 

Adds RAW image decoding support for these cameras: Sony DSLR-A100, Nikon D2Xs, Fuji FinePix S2 Pro, Fuji FinePix S3 Pro (+Highlights) and Konica Minolta 7.


----------



## Tiranis (Jun 19, 2005)

This is a cool feature in the 10.4.8 update:
http://daringfireball.net/2006/09/zoom_using_scroll_wheel


----------



## cdnbacon (Feb 26, 2001)

SINC said:


> My MBP did a double restart after installation. First start took four minutes after the startup chime, then the second chime and only about one minute. All seems well and it appears to be faster.


Same thing happened with my MBP 17"


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

gwillikers said:


> http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=667997


That also leads here:

http://www.thexlab.com/faqs/zoompreview1048.html


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

SINC said:


> My MBP did a double restart after installation. First start took four minutes after the startup chime, then the second chime and only about one minute. All seems well and it appears to be faster.


The previous major update caused a double beep on start-up. Did you skip an update?


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

I was a guinea pig on a Macbook. After the update everything has a very bluish tinge! Does anyone else have this?
Cheers


----------



## green_ears (Feb 26, 2005)

Just put it on my iMac G5... I may be experiencing some wishful thinking here... But things do seem "snappyer". =)


----------



## DoNotPokeTheScreen (Jun 9, 2005)

Same thing happened on my 24" iMac, except the second start up was insanely slow. Perhaps 5 minutes.



SINC said:


> My MBP did a double restart after installation. First start took four minutes after the startup chime, then the second chime and only about one minute. All seems well and it appears to be faster.


----------



## mr.steevo (Jul 22, 2005)

tilt said:


> I was a guinea pig on a Macbook. After the update everything has a very bluish tinge! Does anyone else have this?
> Cheers


Hi,

Looks like it affects others as well.

http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=667990&tstart=0

s.


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

I just updated on my macbook and i don't notice any colour change


----------



## 20DDan (May 2, 2005)

K now after a few login/log out sessions I've noticed my Pismo speed up like MAD! I love it! Also the crazy new zoom feature in the MOUSE is awesome! I use the scroll wheel to zoom. Im lovin this update... makes me more excited about Leopard! :clap:


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Much snappier (after a couple of reboots). I'm impressed. And I like the mouse zooming option. Nice feature.


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

7gabriel5elpher said:


> K now after a few login/log out sessions I've noticed my Pismo speed up like MAD! I love it! Also the crazy new zoom feature in the MOUSE is awesome! I use the scroll wheel to zoom. Im lovin this update... makes me more excited about Leopard! :clap:


Man, if Leopard runs on a Pismo (implying that it would also run on my G3 iBook), you won't be the only one excited! :lmao: I'm keeping my fingers crossed, but my hopes are not high.


----------



## Aero (Mar 2, 2006)

I dont know if its a 10.4.8 problem cause it happened before (10.4.7), I reformatted and it went away. When I installed the update it showed up again for some odd reason.

Whenever I boot my system, the gray apple in the middle looks like a folder with a question mark then it changes to a gray apple. Anyone knows how to fix this?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

If it's only for a second, that's normal. The computer is looking for an operating system, and when it finds one it changes the symbol from a question mark to an Apple logo. On older computers this takes longer, slightly. On computers where the hard drive has tanked, the question mark stays.



Aero said:


> I dont know if its a 10.4.8 problem cause it happened before (10.4.7), I reformatted and it went away. When I installed the update it showed up again for some odd reason.
> 
> Whenever I boot my system, the gray apple in the middle looks like a folder with a question mark then it changes to a gray apple. Anyone knows how to fix this?


----------



## An Old Soul (Apr 24, 2006)

Aero said:


> I dont know if its a 10.4.8 problem cause it happened before (10.4.7), I reformatted and it went away. When I installed the update it showed up again for some odd reason.
> 
> Whenever I boot my system, the gray apple in the middle looks like a folder with a question mark then it changes to a gray apple. Anyone knows how to fix this?


However is correct, but I wanted to add that if you go to system preferences -> Startup Disk, make sure to select the partition or hard disk you usually use to boot from. After an update this needs to be specified again for the OS occassionally.

Additionally, you might want to repair disk permissions.

Trying these two things should resolve the issue.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Atroz said:


> From the Apple site provided in the first message on this thread:
> 
> Adds RAW image decoding support for these cameras: Sony DSLR-A100, Nikon D2Xs, Fuji FinePix S2 Pro, Fuji FinePix S3 Pro (+Highlights) and Konica Minolta 7.


O.K.!...Konica Minolta RAW support!


Dave


----------



## Calgary Guru (Apr 25, 2006)

Well, so far, it has been a godsend... I was freezing all the time when going INTO sleep or at other times when I would come OUT of sleep.

So far, knock wood, the problem is gone.

I think I saw something in the update notes about 3rd party USB? I have a 3rd party PCI card with 4 USB 2.0 ports all with peripherals attached.

Another time, I'd get a system freeze if I plugged in my digital camera in order to download images... I haven't tested that yet but hopefully that freeze reason is also gone.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2004)

Well I have noticed one problem... I applied the update last night. I have my security settings tagged so that my computer requires a password when waking from sleep or from screensaver. That worked yesterday but today it no longer requires a password. I verified that the setting is still flagged to require the password, and it is set correctly, but the computer just wakes up and goes straight in, no password required.

So, small step backwards on that point. Going to go and try repairing permissions to see if that corrects it.

I'm running an Intel iMac 17", the early 2006 one, not the recent one.

-Stephanie


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

tilt said:


> I was a guinea pig on a Macbook. After the update everything has a very bluish tinge! Does anyone else have this?
> Cheers


There seems to be a fix by dumping the current preferences and letting the OS recreate them. 

Intructions here: 
http://discussions.apple.com/message.jspa?messageID=3240591#3240591


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Did that Atroz, helped a little, not much actually. Thanks anyway


----------



## rb42 (Jan 21, 2005)

Try This, Note: A later post there said this is Universal Access related - in the Universal Access prefs for Zoom options, uncheck "show preview rectangle when zoomed out". (Another reader saw the same thing/same fix.)


----------



## rb42 (Jan 21, 2005)

Sorry about the previous post:

Quote"Restarted again, and it helped, faster, but the black rectangle is still there! Anyone know how to get rid of it?

Note: A later post there said this is Universal Access related - in the Universal Access prefs for Zoom options, uncheck "show preview rectangle when zoomed out". (Another reader saw the same thing/same fix.)

Regards


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

rb42 said:


> Sorry about the previous post:
> 
> Quote"Restarted again, and it helped, faster, but the black rectangle is still there! Anyone know how to get rid of it?
> 
> ...





gwillikers said:


> http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=667997


Solution posted earlier in this thread in above link by gwillikers.


----------



## Thom (May 10, 2005)

Updated and no problems! Bit slow on initial restart but that's it..


----------



## Fasting (Jun 15, 2005)

SINC said:


> My MBP did a double restart after installation. First start took four minutes after the startup chime, then the second chime and only about one minute. All seems well and it appears to be faster.





cdnbacon said:


> Same thing happened with my MBP 17"





DoNotPokeTheScreen said:


> Same thing happened on my 24" iMac, except the second start up was insanely slow. Perhaps 5 minutes.


According to Apple's official documentation concerning 10.4.8, it's normal to experience two restarts after upgrading from 10.4.7 to 10.4.8 on Intel-based Macs.

See http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=304200


----------



## Thom (May 10, 2005)

No double startup for me.. just the one long one. On my MB.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

safari seems slower on my ibook 1.0 ghz, 768 ram since 10.4.8


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

tilt said:


> I was a guinea pig on a Macbook. After the update everything has a very bluish tinge! Does anyone else have this?
> Cheers


Note sure about 10.4.8 but I have had the same pb on my MBP when I logoff from one account and come back to the original. It is normally fixed by loging off or rebooting. No idea what causes it...


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I ran the 10.4.8 (and other recent) updates yesterday on my G5 dualie. *No* problems here at all, everything is copacetic, there's no perceptible difference in performance. Yes the first restart was longish, but that's usually the case with such updates.


----------



## Kirtland (Aug 18, 2002)

Flawless upgrade for me on my 24" iMac yesterday, fast restarts, very responsive. This morning, however, I had to reboot to get my wireless Mighty Mouse to respond. Seems OK now.


----------



## Orion (Apr 16, 2004)

Not certain if it is related, but there was a bug in Tiger until either 10.4.6 or .7 where Fast User Switching from an account using a different colour profile (user to admin or whatever) and back again would result in the *default* colour profile for that screen sticking for all users. Additionally, the user would be blocked from changing the profile back unless they either logged out ALL accounts and logged back in or in some cases were required to restart the machine at which point their preferences were restored.

None of the reports I have read mention if the bluish tinge is a permanent thing or something that disappears after a restart. I suspect it may be the same problem manifesting itself in a new way. If so it will take another patch from Apple to remedy.

This would certainly not be the first time Apple has "re-broken" something with an update (see Panther updates 10.3.2 through 10.3.8 as examples).


----------



## Kirtland (Aug 18, 2002)

One more note. I had to repair permissions before any Microsoft Office apps would open. I usually do that after every update but was never sure of the benefit, now I am. This is the second time permission repair has solved a problem on my new iMac. The first was enabling DVDs to be recognized. 
Good update procedure=repair permissions>update>repair permissions.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 11, 2004)

installed the update last nite...no problems to reports...it's looking good.


----------



## Apple101 (Jan 22, 2006)

I noticed Office 2004 runs ALLOT smoother now. To bad my school doesn't support all documents created with iWork 06 

I cant wait for Office:Mac 2007 :clap: Apparently there is going to be a complete overhaul of the interface, and it is going to include some brand new yet VERY useful features.


----------



## mr.steevo (Jul 22, 2005)

Kirtland said:


> One more note. I had to repair permissions before any Microsoft Office apps would open. I usually do that after every update but was never sure of the benefit, now I am. This is the second time permission repair has solved a problem on my new iMac. The first was enabling DVDs to be recognized.
> Good update procedure=repair permissions>update>repair permissions.



Hi,

I repair disk then fix permissions then update then fix permissions.

1Ghz iBook. No problems with update. Word and Excel took its time opening the first time.

s.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

I loaded it on my powerbook, and all is good. The zoom feature is rather astounding...

Flash and dreamweaver seems to load faster, and it fixed a couple flash issues I had.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

MacBook 1.83 / 2-gig: no problem at all. 

Loving the zoom feature - just have to remember that it's there... 

M


----------



## zarquon (May 24, 2005)

The zoom feature is nice - I had a thread about it last week. It was availible on some of the intel macs at the Apple store - they must have had a later build of 10.4.7.

The one problem with the zoom seems to be with multiple displays. When I zoom, I loose the ability to move up the screen. I'm always dropped to the bottom, and then can't move up -only side to side. makes it useless on multiple screens.

Z.


----------



## green_ears (Feb 26, 2005)

Just updated my MacBook... Reboot took ages, but finally went through. Everything seems fine.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Did a MacMini G4 with no problem.

My 2.3 G5 would not do the update via Software updater - very strange and it showed a very small 23.4 meg update yet the Combo updater I'm downloading is 148 mb. 

One client had a major issue with an Apache server - horrid time.

Based on the feedback at Macintouch we're putting a "caution" on our website just to *make sure people do a full clone backup and basic maintenance PRIOR to the updater.*

I think downloading the Combo updater for PPC or Intel is smart instead of relying on the Software Updater.

Hmm interesting the Combo download is stalling as well yet the rest of the net is working fine.
Maybe a change in the update??.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

When I installed the Intel Mac update in my MBP it was 147 MB. The next day when I did my friend's iMac it was 211MB. What was with that?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Update was fine on the G5 dual - took a while to reboot - not a surprise given the size.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

SINC said:


> When I installed the Intel Mac update in my MBP it was 147 MB. The next day when I did my friend's iMac it was 211MB. What was with that?


intel vs. Gx CPU


----------



## imeldamac (Aug 20, 2005)

All is fine here.

I did OnyX permission repair and other maintenance.

Rebooted.

Downloaded and installed combo intel update.

Rebooted.

Ran OnyX permission repair again.

Rebooted.

And no problems at all.


----------



## najibs (Feb 27, 2005)

I think something may have happened to screw up my system, because now my Powerbook will not boot up. Instead it goes to a screen that says I need to restart my computer, so I've rebooted 3 times, and I keep getting the same thing. It doesn't even go into OSX!  

I wonder if it was the update or something else that might have failed, because it was working fine before?


----------



## Greenman (Feb 22, 2003)

I did the upgrade yesterday with the usual cleanup, backup, upgrade and cleanup routine. No double startups here and no serious problems but I have noticed my system screensaver can't find my iPhoto folder now. I had a specific folder of picts for the screen saver but now it just shuffles through all my picts. Annoying but I can live with it.

I downloaded the update rather than use the system software update. I feel like I have more control doing it that way.


----------



## genexxa (Jun 10, 2006)

My Intel iMac rebooted twice but everything is working fine...


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Did the massive update (iLife & OS updates) and nothing major to report.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yeah it's a head scratcher this one- most report no issues but then a few with total meltdowns. 
I'm going to stick with our caution until the dust settles.
I also see little gain - perhaps the Intels benefitted more.


----------



## Debbie Antoniadis (May 4, 2004)

*O.s. 10.4.8*

installed on work emac - seems fine. Will be installing on G5 at home tonight,
keeping fingers crossed!:clap:


----------



## NewGuy (Jun 23, 2005)

I installed the combo on my intel core2duo. Two re-starts, but thankfully no problems.


----------



## fozy (Jul 18, 2006)

Just got a new macbook - my first mac - and it didn't survive the first try at the update. Kernal error msg and couldn't get it to boot. Fortunately, I hadn't put much time into the machine so I just reformatted and tried again. Success the second time, although I did get a kernal panic msg last night; I'm hoping I won't be seeing one again.


----------



## iChard (Dec 9, 2002)

MacDoc said:


> I think downloading the Combo updater for PPC or Intel is smart instead of relying on the Software Updater.


I've always stated and insisted on this on this forum. A few mac techs have told me there are countless benefits to actually downloading OS and Security Updates rather than using Software Update. I always do and haven't had a problem with an OS X update for 2 years.

My install on my 1.67 G4 PB was totally smooth. Double restart with a pause on the first one.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

All is well on iMac G5 and PB 12" G4 1.5 - downloaded the Combo in both cases.


----------



## joyjoy (Mar 23, 2006)

3 week old Macbook 1.83. Everything is well. Screen seems brighter. Word seems to work faster also.


----------



## macguy.nielsen (Sep 18, 2004)

Upgraded, everything seems to be running fine. Nothing really to report about it other then its an upgrade. heh. Your computer runs faster, just like when you wash and wax your car, it seems to drive smoother


----------



## KardnalForgotHisPassword (Oct 14, 2004)

I ran Onyx before hand, and then used the combo updater on my Cube. It double-booted, but other then that, everything works like a charm.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

*MBP displays a dark grey screen*

Installed the update last night on my 17" MBP. Ran Onyx & backed up to an external HD before attempting the update. Overall, things seems a little faster, Rosetta apps like Dreamweaver & MaxBullkMailer seem a little faster and as Apple101 mentioned, Office as well.

Everything is running fine but I have noticed one quirk, when waking the computer from sleep (opening the lid), the MBP displays a dark grey screen for about 5 seconds before the desktop appears. Did not happen in 10.4.7

Anyone else experience this with a MBP?


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

so far no probs on 15" macbook pro and on dual 1.8ghz ppc g5


----------



## tricky_ab (Jun 15, 2006)

No problems for me on my 1.8GHz DP G5...

*knocks on wood*


----------



## jdurston (Jan 28, 2005)

No problems on any of my macs with 10.4.8:
-MacBook 2.0GHz
-Quicksilver G4 867Mhz
-12" PB 1.33Ghz

Anyone who has problems can you post if you were using any sort of utility like Norton software, or Tech tool?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Had a client with a TOTAL meltdown today.
He did the update via software update.

Unit went to greyscreen.
Would not do archive and install!!! 
Had to erase and install.
Unit passed all hardware tests.
Unit is working fine now and updated to 10.48.

Whatever went wrong was big time. Intel iMac with no history of issues. ( above condenses an hour to chit chat trying various approaches )


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Ants said:


> Installed the update last night on my 17" MBP. Ran Onyx & backed up to an external HD before attempting the update. Overall, things seems a little faster, Rosetta apps like Dreamweaver & MaxBullkMailer seem a little faster and as Apple101 mentioned, Office as well.
> 
> Everything is running fine but I have noticed one quirk, when waking the computer from sleep (opening the lid), the MBP displays a dark grey screen for about 5 seconds before the desktop appears. Did not happen in 10.4.7
> 
> Anyone else experience this with a MBP?


My 1.83Ghz 15" MBP does the same thing and no, it did not do this before the update.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

SINC said:


> My 1.83Ghz 15" MBP does the same thing and no, it did not do this before the update.


Hi Sinc, 

Good to know it's not an isolated case. I was also experiencing a long delay connecting to my wireless base station, the airport signal strength bars located in the menu bar would remain greyed out for over 10 seconds before connecting to my network. It was bugging me, so I re-installed the combo updater - made no difference.

Decided to do a clean install, used Migration Asst. to bring back all my Apps/Docs and settings and then applied the updates. This solved the delay connecting to my wireless network but still getting the grey screen when waking from sleep.

Perhaps Apple will issuse a fix?


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

Just upgraded to 10.4.8 via Software Update this morning.
So far no problems to speak of.
And wow launching Adobe Illustrator and Photoshop CS is noticably quicker.:clap:


----------



## 20DDan (May 2, 2005)

Am I going nuts? K I updated to 10.4.8 about a week now... I notice my airport acts CRAZY sometimes. Safari slows down like crazy and doesnt display pages sometimes. My airport disconnects and I get kicked off chat very often... Anyone know whats going on? These things never happened before I updated to .8, I have run onyx and done all the maintenance scripts etc a few times and I still get the same strange behaviour from safari. I'm curious... I'd like to reset safari but will I lose all my passwords, user id's saved in it? any way around that?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I've been getting some odd disconnects on our database connection since 10.4.8 - had not thought it related but also a week later.
Hmmmmmm


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

7gabriel5elpher said:


> I'd like to reset safari but will I lose all my passwords, user id's saved in it? any way around that?



Why don't you try a different browser for a bit and see what happens? If it does the same thing, there's no reason to wipe out your Safari setting.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Ants said:


> Hi Sinc,
> 
> Good to know it's not an isolated case. I was also experiencing a long delay connecting to my wireless base station, the airport signal strength bars located in the menu bar would remain greyed out for over 10 seconds before connecting to my network. It was bugging me, so I re-installed the combo updater - made no difference.
> 
> ...


Well Ants, I don't know how this happened but the grey screen has now disappeared and my MBP is working near normal again. About all I can say is that each time I did a restart or permissions repair running OnyX it lessened to the point that it only does this now perhaps one time in 10 when it wakes from sleep. Curious indeed.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Couple of post 10.4.8 observations.

We've seen a few Firewire issues - scattered....especially when the device is first plugged in.

Still have a few clients with serious problems on update - most doing it through the automatic update rather than the Combo.

System seems to stay faster over time - not so prone to slow down after heavy use/long sessions.
Wonder if there are new maintenance routines.
Course we've had a couple of power outs and one Kernel panic after plugging in a firewire drive ( two machines including mine  

anyone else withpost update pros/cons?


----------



## Voyager (Aug 7, 2005)

Are there any stats on the % of people who have had problems after downloading it? I have a new MacBook and an older iBook that I would like to update but not at the cost of messing things up.


----------



## sheamusj (Sep 21, 2006)

Upgraded my G3 iMac, 450 MHx with 768 MB RAM last night from OS 10.3.9 to OS 10.4.6 using disk and thereafter did software update to 10.4.8. Every thing regarding the installation and subsequent update was smooth and trouble-free... Yahoo!

My process... [1] Did complete backup before doing installation. [2] Did easy install from disc so all preferences, network settings, email accounts et al were automatically done. [3] Deleted the Onyx utility version which only worked with previous 10.3 [4] Downloaded and installed the new Onyx version for 10.4.

The complete installation took about three hours.

I like Tiger!

The initial few restarts after installation were slow. I'm guessing that G3 iMac 450 MHz and only 768 MB RAM may be the cause of slow loading.

Later today I'm going to purchase a book regarding 10.4 from Indigo. I'm thinking of David Pogue's book. Does anyone have a recommendation regarding best Tiger book to buy?

Again, my changeover to OS 10.4 was easy as pie and everything works!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Pogue is the best tech writer on the planet - go for it.


----------



## sheamusj (Sep 21, 2006)

MacDoc said:


> Pogue is the best tech writer on the planet - go for it.


Thank you MacDoc I will purchase the book this morning.

On another note... I feel somewhat embarrased that I do not as yet have sufficient knowledge to be able to take advantage of your great knowledge and the terrific service you provide. As I posted in another thread I'm astounded at how much I've learned in the past month or so since finding and joining the ehmac community. In my view pretty damn good for a guy who turns 60 in January! And, you can bet that it will not be long before we can do some business.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

NO problems whatsoever with 10.4.8 itself, but I find Safari stalls maybe a third of the time now. Pages don't load completely, or you can't go to another page from the one currently loaded. Might be a memory leak (seen this mentioned on various other boards) and / or caching. Quitting Safari & then relaunching gets it working again. Never had this problem prior to the 10.4.8 update.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

One thing I am noticing, in both Safari and Appleworks is that when making a correction or needing to place the cursor to make a change in text, the little vertical bar is visible, but the arrow cursor itself disappears for a brief period of time. 
While it is only 6 or 7 seconds, it is most annoying and sometimes, a simple "click" on my MBP will bring the cursor back. Most odd.


----------



## iGeeK (Jan 27, 2003)

The ONLY problem I have encountered under 10.4.8 (Never, EVER, happened under any previous version of OS X) was a bizarre crash of Safari that took down finder with it also.

I was filling out a web form that required input of some Kanji characters (I'm working on my Japanese) - as soon as I submitted the form, Safari quit. Then Finder quit, began restarting, locked up, began restarting, locked up...

So I had a flickering "lockup, restart" loop going on. Had to use the power button sumo hold to stop it.

That was pretty bizarre, and I'm not all that eager to see if I can reproduce it. 
}8¬P

My overall experience is that out of all the OS X apps I use, Safari is the most problematic! Other than Spotlight, that is. ;¬] :¬P


ìchBINeinGeeK


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

The Doug - yeah I'm getting stalling and pinwheels on Safari but not all the time.
Shiira is wicked fast tho on the MacPro so I can't understand where the difference is when it's the same toolkit.
Wonder if it's some QT issue.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

I was at a conference this week in which I helped out a colleague by running his presentation from my MacBook (he didn't bring a laptop). He uses Windows and PowerPoint. PP won't launch anymore on my MacBook - crashes under Rosetta. 

I don't know if it's related to 10.4.8, or the fact that I'm still running lots of apps under Rosetta (Adobe CS 2, MS Office X, to name two), or if it's due to the fact that I had to convert the PowerPoint file into Keynote... but the most embarrassing thing happened: he was (impatiently) pressing (RETURN) and the arrow keys to advance the slideshow, and all of a sudden - the MacBook REBOOTED.

yup. Grey screen, white apple, spinning cog. 

How the heck does that happen? A crash, I can understand - but a reboot?

I've also been getting lots of Safari crashes lately - though I do have several third-party plug-ins onboard....


M


----------



## Apple101 (Jan 22, 2006)

I was starting to experience similar things as most people with regards to Safari crashing, office, etc. So eventually I just backed up my data and wiped my drive clean and installed a fresh copy of OS X. Since then I have had no problems what-so ever.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yeah I'm wondering if there are some residual problems - mine has settled down after a bunch of maintenance and recent updates. Very quick.
There was a noticeable change on the MacPro after the firmware update.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

Well I managed to solve the issue of the grey screen when waking from sleep. In short, did an Archive & Install, then used Software Update to bring the OS up to date.

No issues with airport and connecting to a network but for some unknown reason I had to re-install CS2 after the archive & install as it would not launch. Safari still seems a litle sluggish for my liking....


----------



## iGeeK (Jan 27, 2003)

CubaMark said:


> ...but the most embarrassing thing happened: he was (impatiently) pressing (RETURN) and the arrow keys to advance the slideshow, and all of a sudden - the MacBook REBOOTED.
> 
> yup. Grey screen, white apple, spinning cog.
> 
> How the heck does that happen? A crash, I can understand - but a reboot?


The key thing is... presentation... embarrassment...

No matter how stable an OS is, if one is giving a crucial presentation, and will be chagrined when the thing goes kablooie, it's almost guaranteed to happen. As per Murphy's Law. 

Germans describe this as "die Tücke des Objekts" i.e. "Malice of the inanimate things".

I well remember telling a client how my Mac never crashes under OS X.
Up to that point it didn't. 2 years of a smooth run, and when an opportunity arose to smear some egg on my face... Bam!

If I were truly paranoid, I'd suspect some Illuminati/MS conspiracy. ;-)>

ÍGeeK


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Out of the blue I got a pinwheel on Safari today requiring a force quit. 

I cleared the cache and it's been fine since.


----------



## Orion (Apr 16, 2004)

Has anyone else noticed their USB keys / ipods / drives not unmounting properly? It seems that about 1 in 10 times that I unplug my iPod or key from the usb hub the machine instantly panics (the multilingual "please restart" thing) despite the disk's icon having gone away after ejecting.

I'm going to test to see if this is the hub or just a failure of the usb extensions to handle things in 10.4.8., but prior to this I have had not a single problem that caused a panic. Just want to know if I should be looking at the OS or the hardware.

iMac G5 20" iSight (PPC iMac).


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Client with a MacPro - total meltdown- did not read my warning on the site 
Destroyed the OS - Pro guy too withlots of experience. Tread carefully.

It's soooooo random. Some no problem others a nightmare. 

•••
Orion I've seen some hints of that on our office iMac. Kernal panic on shutdown after a drive has been dismounted.
It also did a sudden shutdown on plugging in a Firewire drive.


----------



## Orion (Apr 16, 2004)

MacDoc said:


> Client with a MacPro - total meltdown- did not read my warning on the site
> Destroyed the OS - Pro guy too withlots of experience. Tread carefully.
> 
> It's soooooo random. Some no problem others a nightmare.
> ...


Okay. I'm officially becoming unhappy about this and I can't duplicate the problem. I suppose we can only hope that there is a 10.4.9 release in the works -_-;;

Thanks MacDoc. I'll keep an eye on this and see if there is anything that consistently triggers the panics.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

WTF! Safari just crashed and reset itself to it's default settings, removing all third party plug ins. Wondering if this a is 10.4.8 issue or a random unexplained circumstance?


----------

